# PPI - Pelorus Property Group



## System (12 September 2010)

Pelorus Property Group Limited (PPI) is a Sydney based vertically integrated property business with a focus on long term property investment. The Group has over $450m of retail and commercial real estate under management, $200m of which is owned by Pelorus.

http://www.pelorus.com.au


----------

